# Separate invertor for every socket?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

I have three 240v sockets and want to connect a TV to one and use another for a laptop.
Does anyone know if its possible to connect an inverter somewhere inline in the system so it would make all my three 240v sockets work on battery?
Or do i have to plug an inverter into each socket to operate a 240v appliance?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Have a look at this post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450452.html#450452


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

very helpful cheers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Inverter*

Hello,

You would be better off with one largish Inverter switched via a Contacter as per Clive's post on here and in MMM.

This is the System we had and when I get round to it will have in our current van.

Basic operation is that when on EHU, the sockets are powered from there. When you unlplug from EHU, the contacter switches all the Sockets to your on-board Battery Run Inverter.

It is on here, will try and find it for you.

TM


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

hi thanks that would be great.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Live Clive*

Clive Daburleigh, where is it?

TM


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You click on the link peribro gave in reply to the OP, then click on the link in that 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LINK*

Here is the way to do it!


----------

